# Blue resin cactus Gent



## MesquiteMan (Nov 22, 2006)

This is a Titanium Gold Gent made with prickly pear cactus cast in transluscent blue resin.  It is a different look then clear resin with the tubes painted.  What do you think?


----------



## LanceD (Nov 22, 2006)

What do I think ? I think I should have ordered a blue one from you also. Looks great.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 22, 2006)

l like the blue Curtis looks great[]


----------



## turned_for_good (Nov 22, 2006)

MY favorite so far, I really love the translucency (is that a word?) of the blank and the gold sets it off real nice.  Is that the tube twords the nib end of the pen or is that glare.  All in all it looks great.


----------



## airrat (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks great, another idea is bury the cactus under the blue.  It would look like a shadow.


----------



## Fangar (Nov 22, 2006)

Great Curtis.  Are you doing a CA a finish over these?

Fangar


----------



## Ligget (Nov 22, 2006)

Fantastic, I like the blue the best![]


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, guys!

TFG, you are seeing a glare, the tubes are not visible at all.

Fangar, I usually just polish the resin with no finish other than a final wax with TSW.  You can easily apply a CA to these blanks, I have done that and it worked fine.  A CA finish does give a higher gloss but I prefer the gloss I get without on these.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 22, 2006)

That's my favourite out of all the colours but I'm partial to blue.  Looks like lightning.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree, the blue looks stunning!


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Nov 22, 2006)

Curtis that is my favorite one to date.  Excellent work.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tangboy5000_
> <br />Curtis that is my favorite one to date.  Excellent work.



I agree with Charles!!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 22, 2006)

And I just got 5 clears!!!!!   You are killing me man, I have to STOP looking at your posts[8D]  They are going to drain my bank account....again...!

Awesome looking blank!

[][]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 22, 2006)

I haven't seen a "bad" one yet.  They all look great.


----------



## jscola (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Radman (Nov 22, 2006)

You never cease to amaze me.  I really like that one too.  Keep 'em comin'[]


----------



## kf4knf (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice work!  So how much does a blue cactus blank run these days?


----------



## TBone (Nov 22, 2006)

Curtis, the blue looks great and the gold just makes it pop.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 22, 2006)

It looks great!  

I assume the tube is painted nonetheless, but is it with a matching blue or something slightly different?


----------



## bananajeep (Nov 22, 2006)

Curtis, the blue looks awesome.  I have a large beavertail cactus near where I live, I'll have to visit it and give your technique a try.

Great Job,

Mike


----------



## wags54 (Nov 22, 2006)

Very Very nice I love the differing shades of blue lines running throughout. Looks sharp!!


----------



## Snazzypens (Nov 23, 2006)

GORGEOUS and BEAUTIFUL&gt; yes it is gorgeous
bye Toni


----------



## Skye (Nov 23, 2006)

This may be my favorite one so far! I'd love to see a black with red cactus.


----------

